# prozac helping me with depersonalization



## irandom97 (Jan 28, 2012)

hello! i just want to tell you guys with my experience of being on prozac and how it has helped alot with depersonalization. 

i was going to this ****ty therapist and was diagnosed with socail anxiety disorder, and i have now diagnosed myself with depersonalization because of the symtoms i had before being on medication. 

when i wasn't on medication, my mind was racing, and it was like, if i wanted to do something, my personality would do it this way. but then right after i would think of other things i could do and it like i couldnt make a choice because all of these thoughts are telling me these other possiblities and like my personality was getting mad at these thoughts and i would get very frustrated because i couldnt do what i wanted to, i think if you have dp you would understand this. 

anyways, i was put on prozac 10mg, and at the time i had dp, but i didn't know it because again, all these thoughts would go in my mind about it, "you dont have dp" you might have "body dysmorhpic disorder, schizophrenia" etc, but when prozac 10mg wasnt working with my social anxiety i upped it too 20mg, even though my social anxiety didn't get better, my dp sure did. once i was thinking clearly without dp, i knew that before i definally had it. i can finally make my own choices without overthinking everything to the point i just wanted to crawl in my bed and sleep so i didnt have thoughts telling me what i should do.

im glad to say now though i can think clearly and my social anxiety has been getting better 

if anyone could relate or wanna say something please do!


----------



## arandomgirl (Aug 19, 2011)

I've been taking prozac also for 2 weeks now, first week was 10 mg and it did nothing but make me nauseous for the whole day and sleep a lot, but as soon as I started taking 20 mg I felt the effects, and I used to overthink EVERYTHING and as a result end up not doing anything because of all of the possibilities, and even if I have a negative thought now it just like goes away and it doesn't stick to my brain. Before I would OBSESS over one thing for days to the point where it bothered me so much that I would cry and feel hopeless about it. Also if I'm feeling down I noticed that it stays at the same level and never gets really bad, before I would be extremely depressed and have thoughts of hopelessness about life. I literally haven't cried in 6 days in a row, which is new to me (lol that sounds so sad). Hopefully this will allow me to accomplish more things and actually get things done. But in a way I kind of miss the feeling of being numb from depression...its weird, idk.


----------

